# Making my first knife on the super cheap...1095



## CutFingers (Dec 15, 2014)

I would like to use 1095...so it is my understanding I get a flat piece...what thickness do I get? It would be for a kitchen knife. Then I will need a belt sander or grinder. I have an old sears roebuck half hp grinder, but it's in need of some new wheels. Is that suitable for some of the prep work? I presume it could be quite dangerous  

It is my understanding that 1095 is a more forgiving steel. I am a bit confused on the process. If I understand correctly I buy the flat stock...grind to my liking, leaving enough meat on the edge for final removal later...I heat the metal to a glowing red cherry, quench in water or oil...Then do I immediately temper it in an oven?

I am not ready to forge at this point...but from what I understand 1095 might be a very good entry level steel to toy with. I am fully aware that the quenching could ping and waste steel...but if I were to get it to work...I presume I could produce something that might cut.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 15, 2014)

Try 1075 or 1080 , they are more forgiving then 1095.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 15, 2014)

chefcomesback said:


> Try 1075 or 1080 , they are more forgiving then 1095.



1095 is not for someone who is new to heat treating and certainly not for someone lacking the proper tools. Get a piece of 1084 from Aldo the NJ Steel Baron and follow the instructions available from credible sources on the internet. 

Your other option, and the one that I recommend is pay the $20-$25 to have it professionally heat treated. Reason being, it's going to take quite a few hours to make a knife, and the best ground knives are worthless without a great heat treatment. I'd hate to see you waste all the time spent on making your knife with a botched heat treat.

Thickness depends on what type of knife you want to make. For a pairing knife, I use 1/16th and I would go no thicker than 1/8th for a chef knife.


----------



## grelcar (Dec 15, 2014)

Alpha Knife Supply usually has individual knife size pieces of 1080 available. You can use the basic heat until nonmagnetic, quench in oil and temper heat treat method with a good chance of turning out a useable knife.


----------

